# Complaining to the RSPCA



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be a long shot but does anyone have a direct address for complaints against the RSPCA?? I posted a thread recently (Worst RSPCA advice of the year?) and intend to submit a formal complaint yet surprise surprise their website has no complaints section!!!!!
I have previously stood up against posts slating them, but I have now totally changed my view! read the post and you will see why.If anyone does have contact details for a complaint please pass them on to me.


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

Few good links here, Ian:

Campaigns


----------

